# Looking for waterproof laptop cases



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm curently searching but also asking if anyone knows of any waterproof laptop cases that are thin and not too bulky. 

I was thinking of vaccum sealing my electronics but then the question came up about how to open up to use them and recharge them. I'm looking into being by the water more often and looking into getting an inflatable boat in the future should I want to use that while on a tour or something. Sucks if stuff gets dunked in the water. I the cases are floatable it's a bonus.


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

Check out Pelican cases.
http://www.pelican.com/canada/
It seems that they have merge themselves with Storm Case and Hardigg. We used them for all of our high-value shipment. Can be water tight, N2 purge, and they can float.


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

I want to visit your aquarium!! It must be HUGEEEE


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Hoyuen said:


> I want to visit your aquarium!! It must be HUGEEEE


Only huuuuge to an ant.  I don't have what Acroprag or however you spell his name does. That guy has like a 20,000gal tank.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

freddymp said:


> Check out Pelican cases.
> http://www.pelican.com/canada/
> It seems that they have merge themselves with Storm Case and Hardigg. We used them for all of our high-value shipment. Can be water tight, N2 purge, and they can float.


Yah I know of the pelicans. I checked them out first but was looking at cheaper options. It's more for if I'm on a peer, rock shore, or moving about land and water while walking for all threats. Right now I'm just a land lubber, arggghh..matey.


----------

